# Dddbanh's 14G IM Peninsula



## dddbanh (Apr 16, 2016)

Hey everyone, I've been lurking for quite some time and never got around to posting my tank. I've been in the hobby for a little over a year now and continued to be addicted to it...

My first tank when I started the hobby a couple of years back, the IM Nuvo 20.









Then I upgrade to the IM Nuvo 30 long.









Then finally downsize to my current tank, the IM 14 Peninsula.









Some close ups of current corals.


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

Looks very neat setup ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dddbanh (Apr 16, 2016)

My Yellow Fiji leather is fully opened, and is looking real nice.


----------



## Orangutran (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice setups. How come you went to the 14? The 30L has nice dimensions!

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## dddbanh (Apr 16, 2016)

The 30 L was too long for our small condo and the girlfriend thought it took up too much space, so it had to go. Unfortunate though because I really liked that tank, the dimensions were amazing.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks great!! Nice and healthy.


----------



## Orangutran (Oct 16, 2012)

dddbanh said:


> The 30 L was too long for our small condo and the girlfriend thought it took up too much space, so it had to go. Unfortunate though because I really liked that tank, the dimensions were amazing.


Oh too bad. I lived in a condo, and now a small house, so I know the limitations we are faced with. The price of living downtown... Maybe you can get a bunch of 14g tanks, and fit them where you can. 

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## dddbanh (Apr 16, 2016)

Haha, I wish, she'd kill me. Looking for the Red Sea 170 for the New Years though haha.



Orangutran said:


> Oh too bad. I lived in a condo, and now a small house, so I know the limitations we are faced with. The price of living downtown... Maybe you can get a bunch of 14g tanks, and fit them where you can.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## dddbanh (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks, hopefully it'll continue to get better.



mmatt said:


> Looks great!! Nice and healthy.


----------



## jeremyan7 (Nov 30, 2017)

*14g looks great*

Hello,
Your IM14 Fusion looks great.. I'm thinking of setting one up very similar.. Any advice? Things you'd do again / different? What have you got in the sump area?
Is the powerhead (in the tank) necessary? What about directing additional flow from Skimmer return directly into tank instead of another powerhead?

Jeremy


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

jeremyan7 said:


> Hello,
> Your IM14 Fusion looks great.. I'm thinking of setting one up very similar.. Any advice? Things you'd do again / different? What have you got in the sump area?
> Is the powerhead (in the tank) necessary? What about directing additional flow from Skimmer return directly into tank instead of another powerhead?
> 
> Jeremy


 All in one nanos have lousy flow a nano powerhead is a great thing to add, and I wouldn't bother with a skimmer on such a small tank all you need are regular water changes, good luck.


----------



## dddbanh (Apr 16, 2016)

Hey thanks man, if you want the tank I'd suggest strategically aquascape your tank so you can place as much corals as possible without having too many rocks. That would be the only advice I have and something I would do differently. The scape right now is a result from rocks from my previous tank, but if I could, I'd do a total rescape. In my sump area, I have Pond Matrix and Chaeto in one chamber. The other chamber I have filter floss, carbon and Purigen. The powerhead isn't really a must, the pump that came with the tank is good enough for most corals, unless you want to do mainly sps, you can upgrade the return pump. I put a powerhead in there right now really just for random flow instead of a constant flow from the return. I guess the skimmer return directly into tank can work, but it's not enough to create movement and besides, with a tank this small, you don't really need a skimmer. I just do weekly water changes to balance everything.



jeremyan7 said:


> Hello,
> Your IM14 Fusion looks great.. I'm thinking of setting one up very similar.. Any advice? Things you'd do again / different? What have you got in the sump area?
> Is the powerhead (in the tank) necessary? What about directing additional flow from Skimmer return directly into tank instead of another powerhead?
> 
> Jeremy


----------



## jeremyan7 (Nov 30, 2017)

*some great advice...*

Thanks for all the tips.. Appreciate it ..


----------

